# Trusted Route for South of france anyone !



## Gaztodd (Feb 2, 2011)

Looking to go to South of France next week,

It will be the first time we take our van to Europe. Ive seen so many many places that look awersome and want to see as much as possible.

Does anyone have any recommended routes with places to stop off, 

Looking at 7days maybe 8.


There will be me my wife 2year old son and possibly 93 year old grandad  


I apprieciate anyones input


Many thanks 

Gareth


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Which part of the south of France?

From Calais?


----------



## Gaztodd (Feb 2, 2011)

sorry Calais yes.


Looking at Montpellier

Many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stone me Gareth, I reckon you will feel 93 by the time you get back!!! 8O 8O

(Welcome to the forum BTW.   )

I don't want to sound negative, or put a damper on your plans, but . . .

. . . it's 756 miles from Calais to Nice, so that's 1500 miles in 7 days!!

216 miles per day if you drive *every day*, so you ain't going to see much of those awesome places. :roll: (216 miles in a van, on non-motorway French roads_ so you can see the awesome places _is about six hours driving, excluding any stops to look around!!

Wak44 intended to reach the South of France on his recent three week holiday, but he ran out of time well before he got there and had to hurry back. :?

What you are thinking of isn't a relaxing holiday. I would strongly suggest that you stay much closer to Calais and take your time enjoying the atmosphere. The South of France will still be there when you have more time available.

Why not say what sort of things you and your family enjoy doing, and you will get loads of help from the many members who visit france several times per year.

Just my opinion, but I hope it helps. 

Dave  

Spelling error!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Gareth

Just saw your second post.

Calais to Montpellier is 642 miles, so my opinion (and it is only mine of course :wink: ) still stands.

Dave


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Really do think this is too much for a first trip with so little time and with an elderly person & child aboard. 
Maybe you could think about spending a week getting to know lovely Normandy or MH friendly Mosel valley. Good luck, have fun!


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Gareth

Agree with Zebedee you'll be travelling for most of your holiday.

I would suggest you look at the weather forecast prior to your departure and decide on an area.

Your 2 year old will be happy anywhere, although perhaps not travelling 6/7 hrs a day.

The 93 year old may be interested in the WW11 landing beaches and inland there are some very interesting places. Nearer to Calais are the WW1 trenches and Memorials. Arras is an interesting town especially if you go subterrainian from the Hotel de Ville

Just stopping off at a French market is enjoyable.

There are so many places to visit

Jan


----------



## Gaztodd (Feb 2, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Hi again Gareth
> 
> Just saw your second post.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your reply.

Maybe I sould look at staying north of Paris and then move down to central France or maybe do a day driving straight to Montpellier.

This way I could keep to motorways and get more time in Montpellier.

Does this sound much more realistic.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Paper*

Hello,

Looks dead easy on paper (or on a route planner) doesn't it?

Not really doable in my opinion. Those are the kind of trips for delivery driver, not people on holiday.

Take a ferry to Normandy or Brittany if you can afford it and spend a little time relaxing.

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gareth

Not good sense to me I'm afraid. 8O

I think Jan's (Bozzer) advice is spot on. There are some fascinating places in that area and loads to see and do, and Granddad would probably love every minute of it.

If you have a *very *pressing reason for wanting to visit Montpellier, then it *might *justify the sacrifice of at least three (possibly four :roll: ) days out of your holiday doing nothing but driving.

Otherwise if you have only 7 or 8 days available you will be hard pressed to see more than a few sights in Normandy alone. France is one heck of a big place!!! 8O

Only you can choose, but I would mention that we have probably all made the same mistake you are proposing . . . but we don't any more! :wink:

Dave


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*South of France*

Gareth,

If I were you, I would seriously consider La Rochelle or even Ille De Re. The weather is great and you could sail to St Malo with an easy on route.

Phil


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Gareth,
My parents live down there in Beziers, 8 days is nowhere near enough. It can be done, but you'll be on motorways and won't see anything. The area is also packed at the moment.
It took us 10 days just to get there a few weeks ago. Stick to the Loire region.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Even by sticking to motorways it is a very long way there and back in such a short time - you have to remember it's a motorhome you're driving, not a car and as such journey times are invariably longer. 

If you do put the foot down and stick to the motorways it will cost you a fair whack in fuel and toll charges too.

If it must be the South of France and you only have just over a week - I think the best thing would be to book some cheap flights and hire a car once there.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yup, I often don't spare the horses as we have to make the most of limited time but your intent sounds like hell on earth to me!

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

My Dad is 92 and needs to move around fairly frequently to stop joints seizing up (know what he means :wink: ) so stops would need to be worked into the travel time. Also a 2 year old will not thank you for sitting in one place for so long. 

Remember you will be driving on the "wrong" side of the road which although you get used to it very quickly, it does need just that extra bit of concentration. Tiredness is a safety issue and should not be ignored.

If it is essential you get to Montpellier how about looking at using the TGV? No hanging about airports and you can set your watch by their punctuality. 

A MH is for relaxing traveling rather than just going from A to B. Wait until you have more time to enjoy the journey and stops on the way or stick to the north.

All the best whatever you decide to do.

Sue

P.S. Gareth - I think I'm right in saying you have used up your 5 free posts. (Is it still 5 free?). Perhaps paying the small subscription for membership here will allow you seek more information. Second thoughts we have not really given you what you want to hear :roll: Actually I think we are all interested to find out whether you go to Montpellier or not :wink:


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

oh no most definitely not with a 2 year old, its too far and then you get caught in one of the holiday traffic jams here in frogland and you could be sat for 3-4 hours, there was a 18km jam on our stretch of motorway last week, was SOOO glad I knew to turn off earlier would not have wanted to be stuck on that. I'm halfway and am still very wary of taking my two kids 4 and 7 down there with fuel costs, toll charges and then trying to find somewhere to stay. are you planning on wildcatting, aires or have you booked a site ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

For a fast run to Montpellier - Calais - Paris - Clermont Ferrand (tolls) then toll free for the rest on the A75 passing through Millau to avoid the Millau Viaduct toll, then on to the toll free A750 - all signed as Montpellier.

Russell


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

early advice to me about this site was it's the only place you can buy experience as far as motorhomes are concerned that is so true , 
lot's of folk on here have done this trip and for a first journey i wouldn't neccasarily worry about the trip,just the time scale, 
in an oldish talbot that journey would be a nightmare got to factor in a day and a half with 2 driving on motorways and 2 1/2 days A class roads, each way 
your also looking at about £300 fuel and another £150 tolls on the motorways, site fees can double, if you can get on? since france during august is rammed most of holland and france shut down for august and the nearest beaches and good weather are where your heading. 
since no one in your party is of school age leave it till september and allow as much time as you can, or take the good advice and settle for normandy weather should still be good lot's of decent beaches and there is the somme, bayeux the WW11 beaches and mont st michael all within a couple of hundred miles and you'll still struggle to fit it all in


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Agree with all above, but not impossible by any means (week is too short and with oldies and youngsters) we did Carmargue last year as (constrained by work!) - Calais - Bourges overnight- toll roads via Millau OH wanted to see it!! - La Grand Motte for 3 nights - then Le Grau de Roi for 2 - then slog up to Mortagne sur Gironde 1 night - then another slight slog to Ouistreham 1 night then Honfleur (vets) 2 nights then home via Calais 1 night for doggie timings.


Not impossible but whistle stop!!!!!!We enjoyed what we saw and did - we dont have the retired luxury of some YET sadly!!!! :wink:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We had planned to go to the South of France a couple of years ago and had 3.5 weeks off work. We decided to take a week to get there and decided to drive through the Champagne region.

It was so beautiful we spent the entire time in that area and never did make the South of France.

It's something we can do later in life when we have retired and have plenty of time!

I certainly wouldn't want to travel that far with an elderly person and a young child - both need to be moving around quite regularly.

Denise


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gareth has used up his five free posts so we may not hear from him again.

I hope he does subscribe as he sounds like a nice bloke - even though he's reluctant to listen to the hard-learned experience of his elders!! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Many of us have been there - hence the words of wisdom! :wink: I once drove 750 miles in one go, when I was a lot younger. Must have been mad, even though it was mostly overnight, in a very fast car and with four extra "rally" headlights. 8O 

A motorhome is an entirely different beast!!

Dave


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes I can honestly say that would not be my idea of a holiday and I have done plenty of holidays with a T25 in my time and various other vans. 

One year we went to Biarritz and it was a 2 day drive to that part of France but we had 2 weeks and that was enough.
This year we are going for 2 weeks but the furthest we plan to go is Les Sables D'Olonne with a stop at Rouen and at Angers on the way down depending on how fast we travel. 

If you are going to the Med then allow yourself at least 2-3 weeks. Otherwise get a flight to Nice.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol dave, I'm probably not his elder and drove from campsite in tuscany to chateauroux in 12 hours straight with a 9
Month old but I was in a car and my son slept alot of the way, 2yo are quite different to keep entertained and in a van, nice journey somewhere, site with a pool few days, few days out and about, back home lovely.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

What Gareth didn't tell you is he's got one of these....










8)

Pete


----------

